# Where to live in Abu Dhabi?



## Hollygolightly

Hi everyone,

Any advice on the best places for families with young children to live in Abu Dhabi will be welcomed. Do families tend to live in villas or flats? Any areas to avoid? We would ideally like some outside space or a playground very close. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## busybee2

Hollygolightly said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Any advice on the best places for families with young children to live in Abu Dhabi will be welcomed. Do families tend to live in villas or flats? Any areas to avoid? We would ideally like some outside space or a playground very close.
> Thanks for any help.


they live everywhere, it depends on your budget.


----------



## Abingo

Hi 

I have recently moved to AD and found living in a compound very useful in helping the family settle in and making new friends. We opted for Mangrove Village in Abu Dhabi Gate City just off island. It has great transport links into the city and the facilities are great with a children's playground, swimming pools (indoor and outdoor), gym and a local grocery shore (Spinneys). 

I'm sure there would be other great locations but this one has worked out quite well for us. Hope this helps.

Abingo


----------



## busybee2

Abingo said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently moved to AD and found living in a compound very useful in helping the family settle in and making new friends. We opted for Mangrove Village in Abu Dhabi Gate City just off island. It has great transport links into the city and the facilities are great with a children's playground, swimming pools (indoor and outdoor), gym and a local grocery shore (Spinneys).
> 
> I'm sure there would be other great locations but this one has worked out quite well for us. Hope this helps.
> 
> Abingo


yep but mangrove is a little expensive and getting a little tired. abu has many more places to choose nowadays..... before you didnt have much choice.


----------



## juliewallace

*Not In Al Reef*

We recently rented in Al Reef. We barely settled in before the landladyof 35 Contemp, Street 6 increased the rent by 10%. Having only just spent lots of money on moving we had to do it all again within 10 months! Also, the facilities are not so good and our car has taken a real bashing with the extra mileage.

So def....in town!


----------



## AlexDhabi

Increasing rent by 5% is the maximum legally allowed. Unfortunately most landlords consider 5% to be what they must increase the rent by. LOL. With rents so high in the first place it is getting common to move frequently to get a good deal.
I agree with juliewallace recommending new arrivals not to stay out at Al Reef. It really is out "in the sticks"


----------



## rednelly84

There are many options available now, depending on your budget. At the higher end are Sal Al Nakhl, Al Raha Beach and Al Raha Gardens; lots of families with facilities/outside space for children. Budget a little less? Try Al Reem Island or Rihan Heights. You get a lot more for your money and there is much more choice. I was offered Al Reef by my company and refused point blank.


----------



## Questor

Great info - thanks people.
For a couple, getting a 2br in Dhabi, only needing A/c and Internet, where are good locations for budget prices?


----------



## rednelly84

See my above post. Prices for internet vary from 200aed up to 500+ depending on what you need. Check their website for further info; www.etisalat.are

Utilities are relatively cheap, especially in newer buildings and you'll have at least 2 bills, one being electric and the other being cooling which is tour AC and water. If you have a gas cooker, that'll be a third bill.


----------



## dsj123

*Al Nahyan Camp*

If you can find a vacant apartment here then Al nahyan camp is a very nice place to live. We live there in a 3br. Apartments are in 3 storey buildings. On the ground floor there are 2 three bed apartments with their own front doors and a front and back garden. On the next floor there are two 2bed apartments with balconies etc and on the top floor there are one bed with tons of outdoor space.nThere is also a swimming pool and gym in each compound ( there are 6. A,b,c,d,e and f)

EDIT: forgot to add, First gulf properties are the only agent you can use


----------



## busybee2

yes but from what i have heard the 3 bed ones are 180 so quite expensive still


----------



## AUH newbie

Hi, any advise on where is best for single female? Want to be close to shops and social life. HVe been looking at al reem, raha beach etc. will be working close to the aiport. Is al reem easy for a commute? And where is best social and activities wise? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## busybee2

reem is easy to airport but the traffic can be a nitemare on salam st. look at kca or raha beach or al reef.


----------



## AUH newbie

busybee2 said:


> reem is easy to airport but the traffic can be a nitemare on salam st. look at kca or raha beach or al reef.


Thanks busybee! Is the social and lifestyle just as good at raha or do you feel 'out of it' there being away form city? 

Many thanks, help much appreciated!


----------



## AUH newbie

Also does anyone know about living in al Bandor or al muneera? 
I haven't read any scary comments about flats and maintenance issues in these.... Can anyone advise good or bad? 

Many thanks


----------



## mikeyhavoc

if you're ok with apartment living then check out reem island. if the budget allows, the villa compound in khallidiyah village is def worth a sniff.


----------



## norampin

I live in Al Reem...DEFO the best spot for overal option if you want an apartment. Access to the city/space/facilitys/parking etc. I have a 3 bed with 2 children

Its has a nice feel, good community in the surrounding buildings and only a stones throw to all the fun in the city.

Better value for money too compared to the city itself which have no facility's. Reem has pool/gym/Kids climbing frames etc etc. Marina Sq also has kids clubs where they have activitys a few times a year. They also have halloween xmas etc... my sons always meet new kids in the pool.

I have never experienced traffic, to get in and out is easy. Al Wahda and Abu Dhabi mall are all accessed within a 5 min cab ride. A new shopping centre has just opened in Maryah (2 mins away) and another opening in the Marina Sq community in November so its up and coming.

Al Reef and Raha are much further afield and villas. Not a bundle of fun though 



AUH newbie said:


> Hi, any advise on where is best for single female? Want to be close to shops and social life. HVe been looking at al reem, raha beach etc. will be working close to the aiport. Is al reem easy for a commute? And where is best social and activities wise?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


For social events you need to be in Reem or in the city. It takes me 25 mins to get to the airport. Not once had a problem with traffic as it only takes 2 mins to get on the E11 from Reem Island.
See notes above on the shopping etc.



Check this page on flats in Reem - They seem to have a good holding of "stock".

https://www.facebook.com/groups/abudabirentals/


----------



## AUH newbie

Great, that's really helpful! 

On reem will I need a car to get the airport daily? (Normal working hours) or is public transport or taxi ok to use? 

Many thanks for the advise


----------



## norampin

Hi,
Taxi will be about 50-60 dhs each way.
Car easier.
You can jump on the "motorway" from Reem in under 2 mins. Door to door will take you 25-35 mins tops.


----------



## busybee2

under 2 mins from reem depends entirely on the building, if you go to the sun and moon towers they are not 2 mins away from the main road.


----------



## norampin

Sorry im reffering to Marina Sq. Otherwise frome gate/sun etc 4 mins


----------



## AlexDhabi

busybee2 said:


> sun and moon towers


Do you mean Sun and Sky Towers? I've never heard of moon tower!
Anyway, it will take up to 10 minutes to get to your car in the car park (the lifts are the biggest issue in high towers) then 5 minutes to get to Salam Street. Traffic on Reem Island is still light but traffic light sequencing doesn't help. Traffic is but increasing as each tower gets opened, but it is still quieter than most of AD island. Currently I get to the Corniche via Al Maryah island from Sun Tower in less than 15 minutes from the car park exit.


----------



## busybee2

AlexDhabi said:


> Do you mean Sun and Sky Towers? I've never heard of moon tower!
> Anyway, it will take up to 10 minutes to get to your car in the car park (the lifts are the biggest issue in high towers) then 5 minutes to get to Salam Street. Traffic on Reem Island is still light but traffic light sequencing doesn't help. Traffic is but increasing as each tower gets opened, but it is still quieter than most of AD island. Currently I get to the Corniche via Al Maryah island from Sun Tower in less than 15 minutes from the car park exit.


yeh not moon sky. yes from sun tower etc i would have said it would be more like 10 mins as you drive around for ages before u hit the main road.


----------



## busybee2

norampin said:


> Sorry im reffering to Marina Sq. Otherwise frome gate/sun etc 4 mins


marina sq is closest than sun etc which is still not 4 mins away.


----------

